# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) برنامج بايدو  المتصفح العملاق للجوال   Hao123-Baidu

## martee

أحدث خدمات عملاق التكنولوجيا الصيني "بايدو" نسخة محمولة من دليل المواقع hao123   * متصفح Hao123-Baidu  *             لكل اللي مايعرفش إيه  هو hao123 !!  
 فهو موقع واحد تقدر من خلاله توصل لعدد كبير جداً من الخدمات
 زي آخرأخبار الرياضة، والأخبار عموماً  
 والألعاب الأحدث، والفيديوهات  الأكثر إنتشاراً، وخدمات زي أسعار العملات
 وأسعار المنتجات، وأحدث  الكوميكس، وأجمل الصور، وغير كده حاجات كتير    كلهم من خلال دليل المواقع  اللي هيوصل موبيلك فعلاً بالإنترنت ويضيفله ميزة التصفح بسهولة.النسخة  المحمولة من دليل المواقع
الإختراع الجديد اللي هيغير الإنترنت مرة تانية.       دلوقتي من خلال موبيلك تقدر تدخل على دليل المواقع hao123 نسخة المحمول الجديدة
 تقدر توصل من خلالها لكل الخدمات المتوفرة
 على الموقع من أحدث الفيديوهات والأخبار 
 ومتابعة أحداث المباريات لحظة بلحظة، ده غير الخدمات المميزة زي أسعار المنتجات 
ومقارنتها من خلال عدة مواقع بيع عبر الإنترنت، والألعاب والكوميكس  
ده كله طبعاً غير قائمة بالمواقع الأكثر إنتشاراً في مصر واللي تقدر توصلها بلمسة واحدة من خلال نسخة hao123 المحمولة الجديدة  
 النسخة دي بتشتغل على أنظمة الأندرويد والـIOS ممكن تجربها بنفسك من على موبيلك 
دلوقتي حمل تطبيق Hao123 واستمتع بأفضل تجربة للإنترنت المحمول.      كيف نقيم تطبيق متصفح Hao123 المتوفر على الهاتف المحمول؟
 أول حاجة هل هو ليه فائدة أم لا، وموضوع الفائدة ده ممكن نعرفه
 من خلال مقارنة بسيطة بين إيه التطبيقات اللي ممكن يخليك تستغنى عنها.   أولاً تطبيقات الأخبار، لأن الموقع نفسه فيه كل الأخبار من أكبر المواقع المصرية 
وبيتم تحديثها لحظة بلحظة، فبدل ماتنزل عدد كبير من تطبيقات الأخبار، 
ممكن بس تعتمد على الموقع.  
تاني حاجه ممكن تستغنى عنها هي التطبيقات الرياضاية، لأن الموقع
 وفي نفس الصفحة بيوفرك تغطية حيه ومباشرة لكل المباريات اللي ببتلعب 
في الوقت ده وكمان فيه جدول المباريات القادمة.  
تالت حاجة تطبيقات الترفيه: زي التطبيقات اللي بتعرض فيديو، أو مجموعة كوميكس
 أو أجمل صور، كل ده أيضاً بيوفره الموقع من خلال نفس الواجهة السهلة الإستخدام.    
كل ده في نقطة واحدة هي الفائدة من الموقع، وطبعاً الموقع اللي يخليك تقدر 
تستغنى عن كل التطبيقات دي هيحسن في الآخر أداء جهازك من حيث السرعة 
وهيديك مساحة كبيرة لتخزين ملفاتك الشخصية زي الصور أو الفيديو.  
تاني حاجة في التقييم هي سهولة الإستخدام، الموقع بيتميز
 بواجهة إستخدام سهلة على الجميع، وكل الخدمات المتوفرة ليها أيقونة واضحة
 ويمكن لأي حد الوصول إليها من الصفحة الأولى.  
آخر حاجة، هي إن الموقع ده بيتوافق مع جميع الأجهزة المحمولة 
ومن أسرع المواقع اللي بتحمل على التليفون
وممكن من خلاله تختبر سرعة جهازك.    *وفى النهاية ارجو ان يكون طرحى قد نال إعجابكم .  * **  *والان مع التحميل .    *  *رابط مباشر من جوجل بلاى ستور
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * **

----------

